# Salamanders trilogy in hardback....



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Another one..... Coming thick and fast these days. It's a pretty set of books but I'm completely relieved to say they are not for me, I didn't enjoy this series so I will leave it to Mr Kymes fans to feel the wallet pain this time around!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lol. No.


----------



## Kharn The Complainer (Aug 19, 2015)

Personally, I feel that the Salamanders and the Iron Hands should have been destroyed at Istvaan. I find them the least interesting of all the legions.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

I quite liked some of the heresy era salamander stuff. But it's a small quite. Maybe it's not the salamanders it's mr Nick has made them so dull. I like the concept behind the iron hands but they are pretty hard to make interesting.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I very much dislike most of the stuff Nick Kyme writes and I was not a fan of the first book in this series either, but they look quite pretty, so after some deliberation I went ahead and ordered it. Remains to be seen how much I will end up regretting it.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Doelago said:


> I very much dislike most of the stuff Nick Kyme writes and I was not a fan of the first book in this series either, but they look quite pretty, so after some deliberation I went ahead and ordered it. Remains to be seen how much I will end up regretting it.



You my friend, are diehard!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Indeed Doelago, buying something you dislike because it's collectors is very hardcore.

As for me I am unsure. Eisenhorn? Yes. Night Lords? HELL YES! But Salamanders?? Don't know... I liked the books, but did I like them enough to get them again in hardback? A thorny question that will take some thought. Fortunately because this is a Nick Kyme trilogy, it ain't going to sell out any time soon so I have time to make up my mind.


LotN


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

Kharn The Complainer said:


> Personally, I feel that the Salamanders and the Iron Hands should have been destroyed at Istvaan. I find them the least interesting of all the legions.


Only because no one has taken the time to write for them.

There's what a million books on all the other chapters but no one has made a serious effort to write for them.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Ummmmmmmm...........









I'm good. They do a set of hardbacks for the Ragnar Series, though... yeah, I'd throw money at that shit. This? Well, this is actually shit, so I'll just leave my wallet where it is.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Read the first one, felt I could almost have written something better and English isn't even my first language. He has done much better work with the HH-EC actually.


----------

